# Sound problems Roamio Plus



## dabrams670 (Nov 24, 2013)

- No menu sounds when in the top menus or when using DVR picture control button (FF,REW,PAUSE). I have sound when at the settings menu.

- When switching from Netflix back to Live TV the sound is just static. I found to fix the problem I have to go the settings menu and then the sound is fine. ( no settings option are changed. Just going to the settings menu fixes the problem)

- Once in a while when FF a show the sound while go into a loop, playing the same clip over and over. That is also fixed by going to the settings menu and then back to the show.



Has anyone else seen these problems and does anyone have a fix.


----------



## Greaseman (Dec 26, 2009)

You can try switching to PCM audio. Go to settings/audio and switch from Dolby to PCM.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm new to TiVo and didn't even know the Roamio should have sounds in the HD menus. I did what you said and switched to PCM audio and now I have menu sounds across the entire interface. 

Is there a downside to using the PCM option?


----------



## Greaseman (Dec 26, 2009)

If you have the Tivo hooked directly to the TV you will not tell the difference.
PCM is usually only 2 channel stereo and is uncompressed, Dolby Digital can be Multichannel and is compressed.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

It's hooked to the tv via hdmi and the tv is connected to an AV receiver via an optical cable. When you say that it's 2 channel stereo does this mean I won't get surround sound when things are broadcast that way?


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

El Maestro said:


> It's hooked to the tv via hdmi and the tv is connected to an AV receiver via an optical cable. When you say that it's 2 channel stereo does this mean I won't get surround sound when things are broadcast that way?


Yep when using PCM my receiver is only indicating Pro Logic II.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

Update on this:

I did a lot of research based upon what some posters upthread were saying about the Roamio's output and did some troubleshooting in my setup. I was experiencing an occasionally quick static sound and then the sound would cut out. I would have to switch HDMI inputs to something else and then back to the Roamio to get a new handshake and then the sound would come back. 

What I thought was an HDMI issue was actually an optical cable issue. Being a noob about this stuff I connected all of my devices to my TV via HDMI, and then the TV passed sound to my receiver via an optical cable. Something about this setup made my TV cut the sound occasionally, usually when changing channels or using DVR controls that cut the sound out while RW/FW/Whatever. This even happened on my FIOS DVR. I changed my setup: now most things go into my AV receiver via HDMI, which goes to my TV via HDMI. Anything that doesn't fit still goes to the TV, but I use the Audio Return Channel feature to keep everything HDMI. Since I've done this, I've had no sound issues whatsoever from the Roamio and I can use Dolby output. 

Short version: if you're using an optical cable at all see if you can remove it and go to an HDMI solution. The problem might be there?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

El Maestro said:


> Update on this:
> 
> I did a lot of research based upon what some posters upthread were saying about the Roamio's output and did some troubleshooting in my setup. I was experiencing an occasionally quick static sound and then the sound would cut out. I would have to switch HDMI inputs to something else and then back to the Roamio to get a new handshake and then the sound would come back.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem, but it does not happen that much, I don't know if it is the Roamio+ or the TV as I have the TV sound on low and can still hear the sound from the TV but not through my sound system connected VIA optical cable from the TV. A quick pause on the TiVo fixes the problem.


----------

